# Anesthesia inhalation pharmaceuticals



## Andra Striebeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Are the following billable and if so where can I find the proper codes: Halothane, Isoflurane, Enflurane, Desflurane, Sevoflurane?  I appreciate your assistance.


----------

